
Stealing a Nation – How the UK/US Stole the Diego Garcia Island - dragonbonheur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjNfXK6QpqY
======
205guy
Previously:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overthrow_of_the_Kingdom_of_Ha...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overthrow_of_the_Kingdom_of_Hawaii)

